# tooth extraction costs??



## peskykitty (Feb 8, 2021)

I discovered two very loose teeth in my 7 yr. old Maltese. On exam, the vet said he has very bad gum disease and little tartar. He gave me an estimate for 8 extractions but warned there may be more when they get in there and have x-rays. Also warned of complications. I was in shock at the price. My question is: what have you paid for tooth extractions for permanent teeth? Even when I just googled the average price for canine extractions is was more than half what he estimated. It may be the area I live, but there must be options?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh yes, I sure have. Maltese tend to have terrible teeth, unfortunately. Dentals really vary depending on clinic and location. I live in the Bay Area in CA, which is a very expensive area. My vet charges something like $2,000 for a dental without extractions; however, if I travel just 30 minutes, there is a clinic that does dentals for $500 plus around $25 per extraction. My advice is to call around and get estimates. Your local animal shelter may do it for a more reasonable cost, or be able to refer you to a low-cost dental clinic. But don't wait too long because your baby could be in pain. My Maltese had to have her first dental when she was 3 years old, and she had several after that over the years.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Regional prices vary. I'm in a major metropolitan area and paid $1800 - $2200 for my girls.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm in Canada and Pipper just had his most recent dental in November. It cost just over $1,800 and that included 3 extractions.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No extractions, but Casper's cost $1300 for his dental.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My initial quote for cleaning and tooth extraction was up to $2800.00
i ended up paying around 5500.00 for each girl but they had other issues.
The anesthesiologist was $1200 alone, which I would highly recommend using, especially with our small breed dogs.


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

OMG, those prices are beyond shocking! 😱

I live in NC & had teeth cleaning done for our senior terrior a couple times (w/ several extractions) & it was maybe $500 max and that included meds.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mal-shi Mom said:


> OMG, those prices are beyond shocking! 😱
> 
> I live in NC & had teeth cleaning done for our senior terrior a couple times (w/ several extractions) & it was maybe $500 max and that included meds.



I agree that those prices are ridiculous. Glad your vet was more reasonable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mal-shi Mom said:


> OMG, those prices are beyond shocking! 😱
> 
> I live in NC & had teeth cleaning done for our senior terrior a couple times (w/ several extractions) & it was maybe $500 max and that included meds.





zooeysmom said:


> I agree that those prices are ridiculous. Glad your vet was more reasonable!


My thoughts exactly! As for me in Mass, there







are only two dental specialist in my area which Im sure of why the cost are so high. The crazy thing is..they have a wait list from anywhere of 3-6 months.
i attached my quotes. Of course they were almost double this with complications and underlying issues that weren’t visible upon examination.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ho-ly mackerel, Joanne! I remembered that you paid a fortune for your girls' dentals, but it's cool to see the breakdown of charges to see where your vet is charging more. It is in the anesthesia per minute and the extractions per minute! Whoa. Most vets have a flat fee for those things and it's way less.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Ho-ly mackerel, Joanne! I remembered that you paid a fortune for your girls' dentals, but it's cool to see the breakdown of charges to see where your vet is charging more. It is in the anesthesia per minute and the extractions per minute! Whoa. Most vets have a flat fee for those things and it's way less.


Elizabeth...when you say a flat fee for extractions, how much less was the breakdown compared to what you pay.
Is there anything else that seems totally inflated? Im really curious now.
My girls need a dental soon and wonder if I should take them to my vet or go here and pay top dollar again 🤷🏻‍♀️
Also, that quote did not include any bloodwork. That was a few hundred more.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Joanne, the cost that you paid were pretty steep indeed. I thought that our Vet charged a lot, but after hearing what you paid, he was indeed a bargain. And, he is an actual Dental Specialist as well.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I can't believe these high prices I'm reading. I'm in California and prices vary so much. My vet charges a flat fee plus extractions. February is National Pet Dental month and my vet usually gives a 20 discount. But this year due to Covid there is no discount offered. The current price is $550. I have attached a copy of her last years cleaning. She has an appt coming up in two weeks.
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Yes, Joanne, the cost that you paid were pretty steep indeed. I thought that our Vet charged a lot, but after hearing what you paid, he was indeed a bargain. And, he is an actual Dental Specialist as well.


oh my gosh...and I’m about to start over again, whereas they are overdue because of covid. This thread has me double thinking whether I should pay those high prices again 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

Joanne, if I had been given that quote they would have had to give me mouth to mouth resuscitation as I would have fallen over right there on the spot. I guess since they are specialists they are able to charge out the wazoo. 🦷


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mal-shi Mom said:


> Joanne, if I had been given that quote they would have had to give me mouth to mouth resuscitation as I would have fallen over right there on the spot. I guess since they are specialists they are able to charge out the wazoo. 🦷


Haha...believe me, I felt fluish for weeks after! The positive is that the total bill for 3 was around 18000.00. Thankfully insurance payed for all but $2000 of that bill.
Going forward, im not sure im willing to chance that again. It is alot of $$$


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Elizabeth...when you say a flat fee for extractions, how much less was the breakdown compared to what you pay.
> Is there anything else that seems totally inflated? Im really curious now.
> My girls need a dental soon and wonder if I should take them to my vet or go here and pay top dollar again 🤷🏻‍♀️
> Also, that quote did not include any bloodwork. That was a few hundred more.


$25-50/tooth is pretty common for extractions, not $792-$1,056 PER MINUTE!!!!! My vet didn't charge for incisors if they fell out during the cleaning, which commonly happens in our toy breeds. And anesthesia is usually a flat fee, like $350 or $500, not $711-$830 per minute!!! Those are the things that stand out as absolute insanity.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> $25-50/tooth is pretty common for extractions, not $792-$1,056 PER MINUTE!!!!! My vet didn't charge for incisors if they fell out during the cleaning, which commonly happens in our toy breeds. And anesthesia is usually a flat fee, like $350 or $500, not $711-$830 per minute!!! Those are the things that stand out as absolute insanity.


I have no words....honestly, I have never compared because their dentals needed to be done and I just did it, but holy smokes...I paid ridiculous prices!!


----------



## Abigail (Feb 7, 2021)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh yes, I sure have. Maltese tend to have terrible teeth, unfortunately. Dentals really vary depending on clinic and location. I live in the Bay Area in CA, which is a very expensive area. My vet charges something like $2,000 for a dental without extractions; however, if I travel just 30 minutes, there is a clinic that does dentals for $500 plus around $25 per extraction. My advice is to call around and get estimates. Your local animal shelter may do it for a more reasonable cost, or be able to refer you to a low-cost dental clinic. But don't wait too long because your baby could be in pain. My Maltese had to have her first dental when she was 3 years old, and she had several after that over the years.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 7, 2021)

My little baby was 7 years old when we had to have her put down because of cancer but I started out brushing her teeth when I first got her as a puppy at 6 weeks old. I never had to take her to a vet for cleaning her teeth. He always said that I did a very good job at brushing her teeth. When you first start brushing your little angel's teeth, don't use a tooth brush until they get used to the process. Use your finger with the tooth paste on it and apply to their teeth and gums. Both of my little dogs loved the toothpaste. After awhile, you can introduce the tooth brush. I brush once a day which is usually at night before bedtime. All I have to say is " do you want to brush your teeth ? That is the magic word. I realize that your little angel's are older and maybe, it is to late to start something new. Vet's are sure getting more and more expensive. Almost as much as a doctor.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Abigail, I'm so sorry you lost your baby at only 7 years old to cancer  That is heartbreaking. You make a really good point about starting teeth brushing when they are puppies. I definitely tried with my girl, but it was a losing battle--she was already an adult dog and it stressed her too much for me to try to brush her teeth every day. I do brush my poodles' teeth regularly


----------



## Wendie (Feb 16, 2021)

peskykitty said:


> I discovered two very loose teeth in my 7 yr. old Maltese. On exam, the vet said he has very bad gum disease and little tartar. He gave me an estimate for 8 extractions but warned there may be more when they get in there and have x-rays. Also warned of complications. I was in shock at the price. My question is: what have you paid for tooth extractions for permanent teeth? Even when I just googled the average price for canine extractions is was more than half what he estimated. It may be the area I live, but there must be options?


I just paid 850 for seven extractions. Worried the dog was in pain etc. I looked around for good price and good rep


----------



## Judy York (Feb 9, 2021)

peskykitty said:


> I discovered two very loose teeth in my 7 yr. old Maltese. On exam, the vet said he has very bad gum disease and little tartar. He gave me an estimate for 8 extractions but warned there may be more when they get in there and have x-rays. Also warned of complications. I was in shock at the price. My question is: what have you paid for tooth extractions for permanent teeth? Even when I just googled the average price for canine extractions is was more than half what he estimated. It may be the area I live, but there must be options?


Just say NO and find another vet. So sad working on your emotions for the love of money. Mazies Mom


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Some things that can affect the price, in addition to where you live, can be whether x-rays will be done (a good idea in older dogs especially with any loose teeth and suspicion about what is under the gum line) and whether there is a catheter in place in case of emergency (also a good idea in my opinion with an older and tiny dog with tiny blood vessels). Also the pre-op blood work. Anyway, the least expensive may not be the best, but there's no harm looking into whether there are price differences.


----------



## Judy York (Feb 9, 2021)

I am sure that you have confidence in your vet and that is very important. Hope all go's well. When a prior little dog of mine needed surgery. I really could not afford it but as my daughter said: Mom would hold up a 7-11 convenience store
for her dog. I found a way. They are our hearts and we love them so. Best to you and your little one.
Mazie's Mom


----------



## bellafriend (5 mo ago)

Yesterday my 13 year old poodle maltese got 24 teeth removed. I live in phoenix arizona and it cost me 700 dollars.


----------

